# Wie oft kann man die Hunderasse in Fable 3 (PC((logisch)) ändern?



## WooDLikE (22. Mai 2011)

*Wie oft kann man die Hunderasse in Fable 3 (PC((logisch)) ändern?*

Einen schönen guten Abend,

ich habe soeben die Bonusinhalte der Fable 3 PC-Version freigeschaltet (das hässliche Kostum und den Trank, um die Hunderasse zu wechseln).
Meine Frage lautet nun:
Verschwindet der Trank zum wechseln der Rasse nachdem ich diesen verwendet habe ?
Oder kann ich die Rasse beliebig oft ändern ?

Gruß


----------



## TippEx95 (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wie oft kann man die Hunderasse in Fable 3 (PC((logisch)) ändern?*

Hm ich habe das Spiel zwar nicht, aber könnte man nicht einfach speichern und es dann testen, falls der Trank verschwindet, lädst du einfach?


----------



## OldShatterhand (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wie oft kann man die Hunderasse in Fable 3 (PC((logisch)) ändern?*

In Fable 2 gab es unten am Hafen einen Händler, der immer Tränke für Hunderassen auf Lager hatte. Vielleicht gibt es den ja in F3 auch noch?


----------



## WooDLikE (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wie oft kann man die Hunderasse in Fable 3 (PC((logisch)) ändern?*

Also, speichern und testen geht leider nicht, da das Spiel beim beenden automatisch speichert.
So würde die Änderung also gespeichert werden.

Dass es so einen Trankhändler in Fable 2 gab wusste ich ja noch gar nicht 
Werde ich mal nachsehen.
Heute Abend wird das nichts mehr.

Trotzdem danke erstmal für die Antworten


----------



## golani79 (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wie oft kann man die Hunderasse in Fable 3 (PC((logisch)) ändern?*

Du kannst den Hund jederzeit im Unterschlupf wechseln - hast halt einfach mehrere zur Auswahl.

Hab zwar die XBox Version, aber ich denke, das sollte schon gleich sein.


----------



## Hawkins (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wie oft kann man die Hunderasse in Fable 3 (PC((logisch)) ändern?*

Zum Thema speichern: natürlich kannst du mehrere Saves anlegen. 
Teleportier dich einfach in dein Hauptquartier und dort kannst du auch speichern. Das Interface mit den 2 Zahnrädern an der Wand, gleich die oberste Option.
Man kann mindestens 4 Spielstände anlegen und das sollte man auch machen. Ich hab schon mehrmals von Corrupted Saves der Pc Version gelesen.


----------



## WooDLikE (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wie oft kann man die Hunderasse in Fable 3 (PC((logisch)) ändern?*

Okay.
Habs jetzt einfach mal ausprobiert und festgestellt, dass es belieig oft  geht.
Den Händler dafür hab ich leider noch nicht gefunden, aber vielleicht taucht er ja noch auf.

@Hawkins
Vielen Dank für den Tipp, habe ich auch direkt beherzigt.


----------



## Vordack (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wie oft kann man die Hunderasse in Fable 3 (PC((logisch)) ändern?*

Noch nen Tip wenn Du nicht willst dass ein Spiel beim beenden speichert: STRG+ALT+DEL, Task Manager öffnen, Task beenden


----------

